# Die Tochter des Gastwirts



## Kaldy (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe beim "buddeln" das rare Teil "Die Tochter des Gastwirts" restauriert und habe nun, wie hier schon ab und zu beschrieben, einen zweiten Ruhestein. Nun ist es so, dass das Töchterchen manchmal für kurze Zeit nach benutzen als Geisterhafte Erscheinung auftreten soll.

Stimmt... Nur.........

Bei mir , nach ertmaliger Benutzung des Ruhesteins, taucht sie nun immer auf ! Wenn ich vom Reitvieh steige... Sie ist da. Genau so vom Flugtier, nach dem absteigen. Auch in BGs und Inis, wo man reiten oder fligen muss tobt die Dame mit... 
Vor allem nervt sie, wenn man buddelt. Da steigt man ja doch alle Naselang auf und ab und immer rennt sie dann hinter mir her. Nervt irgendwie... Und als Jäger hat man eigentlich schon einen Begleiter...^^ Vielleicht sollt ich dann immer noch eins der Haustiere rausholen.^^

Hat jemand von euch schon so was ähnliches gehabt ?


----------



## MillenniumStorm (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo Kaldy,

wie du schon selbst gesagt hast... Einfach ein Haustier rausholen und das Töchterchen ist weg. So isses zumindest bei mir.

Ist schon ein bisschen nervig die Gute vor allem dann, wenn sie alle Nase lang vor sich hin stirbt.^^

Gruß


----------



## Jordin (28. Juni 2011)

*Glückwunsch*! Du hast einen Stalker!


Und damit ich auch was sinnvolles zu dem Thema beigetragen habe:


> Einfach ein Haustier rausholen und das Töchterchen ist weg.


Riddich.
Ansonsten: Leg den TdG-RS doch einfach auf die Bank. 
Bei Raids hab ich es jedenfalls so gemacht, weil bei uns weder Pets noch andere Dinger (Zug, Schatten, Discokugel etc.) erlaubt waren. ("DKPÄÄÄÄÄÄ-Abzug!!!111einself)


----------



## Kaldy (29. Juni 2011)

Jo, dank euch. Werde die Dame dann mal in die Bank packen und sie somit nicht immer wieder sterben lassen. Man ist ja human, auch Geistern gegenüber^^


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Juni 2011)

Ich hab den Tochter-Ruhestein gegen den "alten" getauscht und diesen weggeschmissen. Ich find die Kleine ganz süß, allerdings stirbt sie immer, kurz nachdem ich eingeloggt habe oder z.B. in die Raid-Instanz geportet wurde. Es kann sogar der ganze Raid ihre Leiche betrauern und so langsam krieg ich ihren klagenden Todesschrei nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Ich glaub ich krieg dadurch noch Komplexe. 



Jordin schrieb:


> Bei Raids hab ich es jedenfalls so gemacht, weil bei uns weder Pets noch andere Dinger (Zug, Schatten, Discokugel etc.) erlaubt waren. ("DKPÄÄÄÄÄÄ-Abzug!!!111einself)


Sach Deinem Raidleiter mal, er soll den Stock aus dem A...llerwertesten ziehen. Wo, wenn nicht in Raidpausen, kann man solch wunderbare Dinge wie (seltene) Pets, die Flöte aus Stratholme oder eben den Zug wirkungsvoll zur Geltung bringen?!^^


----------

